# K2togL - a better-looking left leaning decrease



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Got this from yarnsub this morning; looks interesting and worth a try. I recommend watching the video - shows 2 ways to do this decrease. I prefer the second method to the first, I think. I'll try then both and see. Aloha... Bev

http://yarnsub.com/articles/techniques/k2togl/?utm_source=sendinblue&utm_campaign=YARN_GEEKS_NEWSLETTER__SEPTEMBER_2016&utm_medium=email


----------



## boomster (Jul 13, 2016)

Interesting - thanks for posting.


----------



## KnitnNat (Nov 17, 2012)

I'll try both, thanks


----------



## Stephhy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

I just saw this email and I have to admit that the decrease has always bugged me. I never figured out a satisfactory way to work left leaning decreases but I'm going to give this one a try. I agree that the second method looks easier to work.


----------



## Profet (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks for this great help!!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I looked at it and it looks interesting.... I knit continental so I'll have to play with it....
Thanks for posting this..


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

I definitely like how tidy that looks. Thanks.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> I looked at it and it looks interesting.... I knit continental so I'll have to play with it....
> Thanks for posting this..


Me too. I've found a tutorial for continental just need to think where I saved it.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

desireeross said:


> Me too. I've found a tutorial for continental just need to think where I saved it.


oooo.... please let me know when you do..... thanks...


----------



## Adelheide (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing! Much neater than SSK.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks - I will have to try it out!


----------



## barcar (Jun 16, 2011)

Thanks. I'm willing to give it a try.


----------



## Sewdiane (Jun 24, 2016)

Thanks for the link. I, too, have never been satisfied with some of my left leaning decreases. Will be giving this a try.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

blawler said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got this from yarnsub this morning; looks interesting and worth a try. I recommend watching the video - shows 2 ways to do this decrease. I prefer the second method to the first, I think. I'll try then both and see. Aloha... Bev
> 
> http://yarnsub.com/articles/techniques/k2togl/?utm_source=sendinblue&utm_campaign=YARN_GEEKS_NEWSLETTER__SEPTEMBER_2016&utm_medium=email


Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## RenewedKnitter (Aug 20, 2014)

What a great find. I'm anxious to try it.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

knit4ES said:


> oooo.... please let me know when you do..... thanks...


Ok I've tested this. My knit stitches always go into the back, probably because I knit a combined purl. Here is a sample. The left decreases are wavey and there I slipped one K and the next P. The right decreases all I do is k2tog into the back.

Sample three is knitting the conventional continental purl so you knit into the front of the stitch. This time I slipped the first as if to K and the next as if the purl, then knitted both together.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

desireeross said:


> Ok I've tested this. My knit stitches always go into the back, probably because I knit a combined purl. Here is a sample. The left decreases are wavey and there I slipped one K and the next P. The right decreases all I do is k2tog into the back.
> Sample three is knitting the conventional continental purl so you knit into the front of the stitch. This time I slipped the first as if to K and the next as if the purl, then knitted both together.


Thank you for doing this and taking & posting the pictures.... I'm going to have to play with it.

I'm thinking I have also tried slipping the 1st stitch as if to knit. Knitting the second stitch. then passing the slipped stitch over. 
Ahh.... more to play with


----------



## GrumpyGramma (Oct 20, 2014)

Continental knitter here. I tried it. Knitting Continental I had no problems doing it. IMO it's more complicated than doing the improved ssk and gives similar results. I think I like the improved ssk better. YMMV I've also used skp and don't like it. When I encounter it I sub the improved ssk. It looks better for me and is much easier to tink if needed...not that I ever need to tink. :sm17: :sm17: Thanks for the link and happy knitting.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

That is neat. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I think that I would prefer using the second one. Seems easier.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks for posting the link, Bev.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Will give these a try.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

'Morning Bev....saw this yesterday. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks. Will have to try it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting, will give this a try.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## OMgirl (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing this!!!




I have not seen these techniques before, and have always hated that the ssk does not match the k2tog!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks for posting!!! Great link.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for the link! ????


----------



## brenda95355 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thank you for this great tip. I will definitely be trying this one.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for this.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you. Have saved.


----------



## Red Robin (Mar 4, 2013)

Than you so much for the information.m I plan to try it
and hope I succeed :sm02:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

boomster said:


> Interesting - thanks for posting.


 :sm24:


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting this.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I will have to practice these.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you, that explains things very clearly.


----------



## timannmom (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you so much. I have to remember to do this trick.


----------



## jvallas (Jul 16, 2013)

Slightly amusing - I recently got a post from a knitter friend telling me another way to do a left leaning decrease in place of SSK. I watched the video and thought, "Hmmm, I think that one's even better." Went back and looked at yours again, and _it's the same darned technique by the same darned person!_ So here it is in video format if that's helpful to visual learners: 




I haven't read all the posts in this thread - forgive me if someone already linked to the video.


----------



## Bunyip (Jan 1, 2012)

Thank you, love it.


----------

